# Controlar PC desde Internet.

## Yczo

Muy buenas, he mirado unos cuantos articulos para manejar pc's via VNC; No he tenido ningún problema en redes locales, ahora bién, para hacerlo desde internet me surgen algunas dudas (quiero arreglar y gestionar el pc de mi padre (gestionado con debian)  en remoto y poder copiar ficheros a mi equipo).

1) La ip pública suele ser dinámica, hay algún servidor o programa o servicio, de forma que asocie un nombre a la ip publica o algún modo. No pretendo que sea estatica.

2) Gestionar el escritorio en remoto con vnc, bueno, parece facil, pero y si quiero copiar ficheros de una carpeta desde el remoto a mi pc local ¿como se podria hacer? Cual seria la alternativa SSH, quizas, por que nfs que es lo que uso en las redes locales supongo que no?  En caso afirmativo tendría que poner la ip pública seguido del puerto de enlace y del usuario (tendria que abrir puerto en el router de casa por ejemplo)? ejemplo dirección_pub:puerto@usuario

En fin tengo un lío, a ver si por favor alguien me puede orientar un poco o en su defecto linkearme o sugerirme documentación que vaya al grano de lo que pretendo yo mientras sigo googleando aunque sin mucho éxito de momento, quizá no busco las palabras adecuadas. 

Un cordial saludo.

Gracias por adelantado

----------

## ek balam

Tendrías que usar algun servicio de dns dinamico como noip o dyndns... tal vez tu router tenga opcion para manejar alguno de esos...

en cuanto a la conexión por ssh... sería por ejemplo:

```
ssh -p PUERTO usuario@host
```

el puerto solo lo pones is cambias el puerto por default si haces

```
ssh host
```

se intentara conectar con el nombre de usuario que tienes en la maquina y al puerto por default.... para copiar archivos desde y al servidor remoto se usa el comando scp

```
scp archivo-local host:/a/donde/copiar  --- para copiar al servidor

scp host:archivo-remoto /copia/local    --- para copiar a tu maquina
```

saludos

----------

## Yczo

muchisimas gracias por la orientaciones, veré que puedo hacer, tratare de hacerlo en un tiempo. (si alguien quiere hablar un poco mas del tema, aconsejar, orientar...  por favor que se sienta libre de hacerlo)

Un saludo.

----------

## ensarman

intenta con este servicio de dns dinamico

www.noip.com

----------

## i92guboj

Yo he usado cuentas gratuitas de dyndns en el pasado y normalmente no dan problemas. Aunque no sé si siguen dando cuentas gratuitas... En todo caso es un servicio barato, como 15 dólares anuales o así creo recordar.

Lo primero que deberías hacer es mirar en la configuración de tu router, a ver si acepta algún tipo de servicio de configuración de IP dinámica. La mayoría vienen con soporte de serie para dyndns, no-ip y puede que alguno más. Lo demás es sencillo: te abres una cuenta en el servicio que sea y reservas un nombre de dominio, que normalmente va a ser algo del tipo "lo-que-sea.dyndns.org". Una vez que configures el router con tus credenciales de dyndns o no-ip, ese nombre de dominio servirá para poder referencias a tu router desde fuera de tu LAN.

En ese punto, deberías poder hacer ping a tu router desde fuera. Si eso va bien, todavía te queda otro paso.

Tendrás que buscar en el router la configuración de redirección de puertos (muchas veces está en el apartado de firewall/nat), y decirle que cuando venga una conexión al puerto 22, la redirija a la máquina en cuestión. Para esto hará falta configurar el router y/o el pc para que la ip del mismo en tu LAN sea fija. Por ejemplo, supongamos que la IP del ordenador de tu padre en su LAN es 192.168.0.33, entonces tendrás que configurar el router para que todo el tráfico que llegue a su puerto 22 lo redirija a 192.168.0.33:22.

Eso es para ssh. Creo recordar que para vnc es el puerto 5900. Por supuesto, si has configurado ssh o vnc para escuchar en otro puerto tendrás que ajustar esta configuración.

----------

